
FCC Tells Court It Has No 'Legal Authority' to Impose Net Neutrality Rules - nopacience
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/ajit-pais-fcc-tells-court-that-net-neutrality-rules-were-illegal/
======
backspace_
This has been posted 3 times now

